# AK47



## Thorough Pro

Hi! Does any one know where can I get an original Russian AKMS / AK47 and at what price?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Thorough Pro said:


> Hi! Does any one know where can I get an original Russian AKMS / AK47 and at what price?



bump.....bump.....

anyone....


----------



## RescueRanger

Any dealer worth his metal can supply it, check from my list of gunsmiths in Khi on the gunlocker post.


----------



## Mujahid

from where can one get the licence and at what price ????


----------



## RescueRanger

Mujahid said:


> from where can one get the licence and at what price ????



Are u Pakistani?
PM me and i will tell you the process. But remember if its fully auto its prohibited bore and you cannot keep those legally as a civillian, the Semi Auto versions are okay to keep however and dont cost much to convert into full auto.

Also the Semi Auto Marakov 9mm can be converted into Full Auto for about 200 rupees or u can do it at home if your good with ur hands and tools. Just remember dont play with it unless u know what it is...


----------



## Imran Khan

is this auto or semi auto


----------



## Waqar_friends2u

Hello Dear Friends,

My name is Syed waqar Ahmed & live in Karachi, Pakistan.

i want make a Arm License. can any buddy or license agent help me how can i get license.

kindly reply me on my email id waqar_friends2u @ yahoo

: 

waiting for reply.

thanks,

Syed Waqar Ahmed


----------



## Super Falcon

syed waqar ahmed most welcome but in this forum you cannot find any agents of fire arms


----------



## A A C 1919

Salaam to all. My name is Arslan and I live in Rawalpindi. I'm new to the forum and, like many others, also require some info regarding the 'Arms' licence. If there is any one who is willing enough to take some time out of there precious schedule to help me out I will be greatly obliged. Mr. Rescue Ranger you seem a pretty learned guy regarding guns since I have read your posts so it is my humble request that you help me out. My email address is jaat__rajpoot@hotmail.com (thats a double underscore).

Thankyou.


----------



## notorious_eagle

In Pakistan they banned the purchase of Ak47, its very hard to get a license. But you can always get it illegally, would cost you around 40 000 rs


----------



## Black Panther

orignal AK-47 is available in punjab's city Gujrat at price of not more then 45000 RS.find any contect and buy it.
regards.


----------



## A.Rahman

Black Panther said:


> orignal AK-47 is available in punjab's city Gujrat at price of not more then 45000 RS.find any contect and buy it.
> regards.



That's 688.247 CAD as of today


----------



## Pashtun

We just recently acquired a yugoslavian made AK47, for 85,000 rs. and its scarce item. We already have one Iranian, two Russian and 1 Chinese and 3 local made, and as much as I have used all these, I think the yugoslavian is a boombastic version.

I didn't know you can't make permit for AKs in Pakistan. In greater Peshawar area you can get one if you want, but I am not sure if it will be All Pakistan or provincial, since all ours are provincial.

The price range you are looking at is anywhere between 35000 (used) to 120,000 (new) in NWFP, depending on if you can get one easily. It almost have ran out, due to preparations of possible war/invasion scenario.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Can you help me get a new AK47.


----------



## UnitedPak

Does anyone know in detail what kind of AK47s are available in Pakistan? 

Hungarian made AKs are thought to be the best in quality and I am guessing they will be the most expensive. (if even available in Pakistan?)
There are Chinese made AKs which are reasonably good in quality and I remember reading somewhere that the government purchased a lot of these to arm some Lashkars. (Not sure if this true)

Lastly, there are a lot of negative reports on the AKs made by the tribals in Darra etc. Since these reports are mostly by pro US forces people, I take them with a grain of salt, even though I cant imagine the tribal manufactured AKs being that great in quality. Regardless, even those AKs have a reputation for reliability but I am guessing they are the cheapest AKs in Pak. I have seen the figure $30 thrown around a few times.


----------



## RescueRanger

UnitedPak said:


> Does anyone know in detail what kind of AK47s are available in Pakistan?
> 
> Hungarian made AKs are thought to be the best in quality and I am guessing they will be the most expensive. (if even available in Pakistan?)
> There are Chinese made AKs which are reasonably good in quality and I remember reading somewhere that the government purchased a lot of these to arm some Lashkars. (Not sure if this true)
> 
> Lastly, there are a lot of negative reports on the AKs made by the tribals in Darra etc. Since these reports are mostly by pro US forces people, I take them with a grain of salt, even though I cant imagine the tribal manufactured AKs being that great in quality. Regardless, even those AKs have a reputation for reliability but I am guessing they are the cheapest AKs in Pak. I have seen the figure $30 thrown around a few times.



Well lets see, you can find authentic Russian military issue 47's and the odd 74's called "Kalakov", the most sought after locally amongst vadera's is the AKS-47 (Snubby). 

Despite what you may believe Pakistan does make its own Ak Variant's official title: 7.62 SMG and SMG 47, and despite what you may think the weapons made in Derra a surprisingly robust. These people have made gunsmithing into an art, passed from father to son. 

The Derra arm shops have been active since the Late 1920's reverse engineering and repairing flintlock and Musket's, did you know that derra arms were one of the first producers to make a pork free resin for the precussion rifle? 

If you are looking for a good collectors item, then you must try a trusted vendor in the cities, if you have a keen eye and can spot a fake from 100 yards then try your luck with a few vendors in DI KHAN who can get you a bargain. However its a shame the frontier is just so unstable right now, otherwise no better place to go gun shopping then Dera Adam Khale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Actually one of the best copies of AK 47 were made by the fins---Valmet made a very high quality weapon---I at one time owned a Valmet M76---much much accurate than the russian AK and a very high quality finishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UnitedPak

@MastanKhan
I had a look on google and youtube for the Valmet M76 and it seems to be nothing short of awesome.
Do you think its still possible to get the M76 in Pakistan? If yes, then where abouts?

@RescueRanger
I didn't know Pakistan had its own variant of the AK47. I couldn't find anything on it either. Are you sure? POF has licence on the G3 afaik.


----------



## MastanKhan

UnitedPak said:


> @MastanKhan
> I had a look on google and youtube for the Valmet M76 and it seems to be nothing short of awesome.
> Do you think its still possible to get the M76 in Pakistan? If yes, then where abouts?
> 
> @RescueRanger
> I didn't know Pakistan had its own variant of the AK47. I couldn't find anything on it either. Are you sure? POF has licence on the G3 afaik.



Hi,

I don't think that it is available in pakistan. I owned one in 1986 or 87 don't have it any more. It went out of production I believe in 1986. You maybe able to find them in Finland, indonesia or qatar. I had one with the wooden stock. A very simple weapon but really high quality.


----------



## Bismillah

imran khan said:


> is this auto or semi auto



That appears to be Stechkin APS, which can fire bursts as well as single shots.


----------



## Bismillah

imran khan said:


> is this auto or semi auto



That appears to be Stechkin APS, which can fire bursts as well as single shots.


----------



## nightcrawler

Well to me Russian made Ak47 are the most effective because they use cold metal forging which greatly enhances the metallurgical qualities while the conventional heated forging yields to improper microscopic displacements which make the metal prone to cracking at higher temperatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timberwolf

I read somewhere that in extreme cold like Siachen, G-3 does not work . That's why PA troops are issued AK-47's when posted at Siachen . ?

But why G-3 fail and Ak-47 work, as it is said that G-3 is also an extremely reliable rifle. ???


----------



## shuakataftab

I think you can get one from darra adam khel 
no license and crap


----------



## batmannow

*ITS IS THE BEST WEAPON WITH THE CHEAPEST OF PRICE!*


----------



## sniperr

ak 47 is no one in list of killing humen around the globe
no doubt reliable n cheap
but in pakistan copy is not good


----------



## Desertfalcon

timberwolf said:


> I read somewhere that in extreme cold like Siachen, G-3 does not work . That's why PA troops are issued AK-47's when posted at Siachen . ?
> 
> But why G-3 fail and Ak-47 work, as it is said that G-3 is also an extremely reliable rifle. ???



The AK-47 is far more reliable than the G3. It is far more reliable than the M-16 series. It is in fact the most reliable assault rifle in the world. I have owned a Chinese version and fired thousands of rounds through it with no metal problems, breakages or difficulties. The AK-47 has become more popular to own here in America than the M-16.


----------



## MadDog

Pk-10 is the pakistani copy of ak-47,,i guess was even displayed at IDEX in Turkey


----------



## manzar

notorious_eagle said:


> In Pakistan they banned the purchase of Ak47, its very hard to get a license. But you can always get it illegally, would cost you around 40 000 rs



yes...i agree.n if someone want it da eazy way,then they should visit quetta..!you propbly get one in quetta.but i recommend u to visit chaman once..you'll get all sorts of weopons there at really low prices.without any documents.peace


----------



## faisal4pro

*Dont really know about original ones! however, a good well reputed arms & amu dealer can help you.*


----------



## S-2

Great weapon. Shoots all day long, dirty or clean. Of course, you won't hit anything except by accident so every bullet fired is intended to suppress right up to the moment you close the deal with cold steel.

Make sure you fix bayonets.


----------



## hj786

S-2 said:


> Great weapon. Shoots all day long, dirty or clean. Of course, you won't hit anything except by accident so every bullet fired is intended to suppress right up to the moment you close the deal with cold steel.
> 
> Make sure you fix bayonets.



Aren't the new variants (AK-103?) much better with accuracy?


----------



## mohhaider

j'aime le Pakistan! on peut avoir sa propre arme sans etre membre des forces de s&#233;curit&#233;!! chez nous c'est impossible! tu peux avoir qu'un fusil de chasse !!


----------



## Ahmed faraz hussain

notorious_eagle said:


> In Pakistan they banned the purchase of Ak47, its very hard to get a license. But you can always get it illegally, would cost you around 40 000 rs



i totally agree..and you can get it from quetta easily...!peace


----------



## Ahmed faraz hussain

its my one of favorite gun..........its easy to handle and quite comfortable


----------



## hindu_indian

Why do you guys need to buy an AK-47? I mean it is meant to be used by military not civilians.For self-defense purpose a 9 mm gun is sufficient for civilians.So what exactly is the purpose this gun going to serve?


----------



## mjnaushad

Thorough Pro said:


> Hi! Does any one know where can I get an original Russian AKMS / AK47 and at what price?


Come to darra. It wont cost more than Rs 5000. But illegal of course.


----------



## irfan wazir

i think from darra or from waziristan


----------



## MZUBAIR

AK47 Reverse engineered by hand and machine in Pakistan's semi-autonomous tribal areas


----------



## mjnaushad

S-2 said:


> Great weapon. Shoots all day long, dirty or clean. Of course, you won't hit anything except by accident so every bullet fired is intended to suppress right up to the moment you close the deal with cold steel.
> 
> Make sure you fix bayonets.


thats the whole trike of AK47. Its for people who are not good on aiming. So they target teh soldier and the officer get hit.  However the power of AK is well known.


----------



## Canaan

hj786 said:


> Aren't the new variants (AK-103?) much better with accuracy?



yes accuracy is improved due to better barrel and ak74 style muzzle break.


----------



## Daghalodi

Its better to have a weapon with a license!


----------



## DbnReaper

AK47 caused havoc around the 3rd world. In Africa in the 80s it was a mass killing machine sent by the millions by the Soviets as a "gift of liberation". You could buy an AK47 (Russian made) for less than US$2 in those days. Now it has been practically eradicated in sub saharan Africa.


----------



## Faiez

^^the above guy is right.......but its irrelevant i think.....


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

HOW AK47 WORKS...MECHANISM...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi

SILENCED AK47...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AK83

Any body interested in original AK 47 (Russian Made) or (China Made) could be buy at Darra Adam khel at the rates of Rs. 65,000/- and Rs. 55,000/- respectively.


----------



## nightcrawler

Mikhail Kalashnikov working on the AK-47 




Legendary Russian firearms designer, Hero of Socialist Labor and Lieutenant General Mikhail Kalashnikov unveiling the first AK-47 assault rifle during celebrations marking the 60th anniversary of developing this weapon.


----------



## bigmoneymaker

this kind of weapon has created most of the commotion and tragedies around the world and killed many lives effectively, this man should be butcher but the russian still makes him the hero, you can see the very brutality of the russian dark nature. imperialistic minded russia has no shame and dignity, a proof that its leadership does not believe in peace and tears, another ussr will threaten the world when russia gets back its strength , do what we can to prevent that!


----------



## Kavin

I found an interesting photo gallery in IBNlive.in:

*AK-47 Rifles: The Most Used Weapon In The World*
The AK-47 rifle is the most wide spread weapon in use the world. The rifle is used not only for war purposes and security reasons but is also seen as a symbol of power and strength. Take a look at the past and present use of the AK-47 rifle in the world.





Soldiers from the Centro de Operaciones Especiales (special force unit), also known as the "COE", take part in a military training exercise at a military base near Managua on October 20, 2007.

(Contd..)


----------



## Kavin

ENTER THE DRAGON
Paramilitary policemen take part in an anti-terrorism drill showcasing the Kalashnikov rifle at a military base in Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region on April 16, 2009.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------






SECURITY TIGHTENED
A policeman injured in a clash with Gurdwara workers holds his rifle in Chandigarh on January 30, 2009. The clash occurred when police and the local administration attempted to demolish what they said was an illegal construction on the temple grounds. The picture shows a police personnel holding a Kalashnikov rifle.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------






WE CAN, WE WILL
Iraqi soldiers chant slogans, brandishing their Kalashnikovs, after a military drill conducted by US forces in Latifiya, about 40 km (25 miles) south of Baghdad on April 6, 2009.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------






KEEPING A VIGIL
A member of the Palestinian Security Forces stands guard outside the Fatah conference in the West Bank town of Bethlehem on August 4, 2009. A Kalashnikov rifle is his weapon of choice.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------






WOMAN POWER
Members of the Basij Militia's Alzahra Battalion stand in attention during a military parade to mark Basij week at a revolutionary guard's military base in northeastern Tehran on November 25, 2008. Their Kalashnikovs can be seen in this picture.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------






EYES WIDE OPEN
A soldier from the Armed Forces of the Democratic Republic of Congo (FARDC) holds his Kalashnikov at a checkpoint north of Kibati village on November 8, 2008.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------






BIG SALUTE
A Kalashnikov rifle belonging to the Afghan National Army is placed on the ground by a soldier during a graduation ceremony in Kabul on October 18, 2008.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------






HISTORY SAYS IT ALL
A soldier taking cover with his Kalashnikov rifle during a battle between the army backed up by armed civilians and pro-Ceausescu supporters around the government headquarters downtown Bucharest on December 24, 1989. More than 1,000 Romanians were killed across Romania during clashes between demonstrators and Ceausescu's security forces, in what amounted to eastern Europe's most violent anti-communist revolution. The country's communist dictator Nicolae Ceausescu was toppled and shot on Christmas Day, 1989.

(Contd..)


----------



## Kavin

UNITED WE STAND
Afghan women carry Soviet manufactured AK-47's during a parade of village defense forces in 1988.

(Contd..)

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------






MAN BEHIND THE RIFLE
Mikhail Kalashnikov (R), the Russian inventor of the globally popular AK-47 assault rifle, raises a toast with Russia's President Dmitry Medvedev during festivities to celebrate his 90th birthday at the Kremlin in Moscow on November 10, 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suleman yousaf

The ultimate killing machine.Still in use after 6 decades and will still be long after we all have gone.

AK-47 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xdrive

why would you want an ak 47 lol?


----------



## hardtarget

wht is the price of ak 47 original


----------



## fawwaxs

*AK used by Different Countries *


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon110

yes ofcourse ...it will cost u around 125k.....the Norinco china made....


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

AKs are the best guns... Pakistan should setup AK factories as well and come up with its own designs... To my knowledge we do not make this versatile firearm (unfortunately like so many other things)

A single AK is good enough to keep an army with its head down... Its also good with aim at a considerable distance in my experience... I wonder if it would be good as a sniper gun with a scope mounted on top? Also has anyone some experience with the silencer?


----------

